
A Brief Guide to Philly Tech Scene - audace
http://williamrfry.com/2016/02/19/A-Brief-Guide-To-The-Philly-Tech-Scene/
======
hodwik
Up in Fort Washington, so about 18 miles out of the city, is Feith Systems and
Software Inc.

One of the only tech companies in the world certified to sell Records
Management software to the DoD
([http://jitc.fhu.disa.mil/projects/rma/reg.aspx](http://jitc.fhu.disa.mil/projects/rma/reg.aspx)).

Probably doesn't belong on a list of hip startups and what-not, but notable I
think.

~~~
Grishnakh
So, one of those crappy companies that makes junk that only the US government
would be dumb enough to buy?

~~~
hodwik
On the contrary, Feith's public and private sector customers are an
intelligent bunch: NASA, IEEE, Netflix, Hitachi, AstraZeneca, Agilent, BAE
Systems, etc.

------
virtuallynathan
This missed the biggest tech company in Philly, Comcast.

~~~
jimboyoungblood
Comcast is not a tech company.

~~~
alchemism
They are in the process of constructing what will be the new tallest building
in the city (their headquarters is the current King of Towers here), with the
intent that it will become the largest tech campus in the Northeast.

Comcast kinda wants to position Philly as the East Coast's answer to Silicon
Valley. They don't have the talent for such vision -- yet -- but they do have
an enormous pile of resources and a near-monopoly position in their market,
so...

------
brianbreslin
I'm surprised Alex Hillman isn't mentioned, he is the founder of IndyHall the
first coworking space in Philly.

~~~
audace
Just included him!

------
adenadel
I would love a list like this for other cities:

Seattle, San Diego, New York, Boston, Austin etc.

------
brianzelip
Thanks this is timely. The next Code{4}Lib (libraries) conf is there in a
couple weeks [0], I know this'll be of interest to some colleagues.

[0] [http://2016.code4lib.org/](http://2016.code4lib.org/)

~~~
audace
I would include it but it appears as if it's only in PHL for this year? If
it's annually in PHL, I'll add it to the guide.

~~~
brianzelip
It is not an annual Philly event, just in Philly for 2016.

------
ishbob
Philly's Rise Conf:
[https://rise2015.splashthat.com/](https://rise2015.splashthat.com/) Code for
Philly?

